# Healthy salad dressing?



## mountainman_bc (Nov 7, 2005)

I eat salad at least once a day. I am in good shape. But I finally read the ingredients and I am not impressed! It's terrible for you!
I don't like "diet" salad dressing.
What does everyone else do to get those healthy greens down?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I love plain lettuce! That's silly, I know, but dressing just grosses me out.

So, the only advice I have for you is to eat it plain (yeah, I'm a big help).


----------



## SelfSufficientO (Dec 23, 2005)

I like Olde Cape Cod salad dressing especially the Sundried Tomato and Basil one. I do get the Lite one.


----------



## mountainman_bc (Nov 7, 2005)

That's nasty! Just kidding. That's worse case scenario, I guess.


----------



## mountainman_bc (Nov 7, 2005)

Selfsufficiento- I will see if that is available. Sounds like a good change from the "cream"(no milk added) dressings.


----------



## Lix (Dec 29, 2005)

You could always whip something up yourself.

Olive oil is really good for you so that's a start. You can add vinegar, minced garlic cloves, pepper, a bit of lemon juice, a bit of sugar, and a bit worchestire sauce, dijon or dry mustard... 

It's just a base but this can be played around with according to taste!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Years ago I did the Carbohydrate Addict's diet. It worked for a while, but I was allergic to so many foods at the time that I couldn't stay on it. Her advice was to skip the "diet" or "lite" salad dressings and use the real thing. When they take out the fat or carbs from the salad dressing, they add something worse. Usually a trans fat or more carbs. In other words, the so called diet stuff is worse for you than the real stuff. So, either use a vinegar and oil dressing using olive oil or a nut oil, or buy (better yet make) the real thing.

It feels like you are cheating, but you aren't.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I mix lowfat plain yogurt with a bit of dried dill weed. It's cheap, healthy and can help give salad a boost when I'm feeling a bit "salad-ed out".

Don't use nonfat yogurt - That stuff's like white gelatin!
Don't use vanilla flavored, especially if you mix it with dill. Yick.

I really like yoghurt - I'll eat it with cereal instead of milk, use it for a sauce for fish (add a bit of pepper and lemon juice along with the dill) and sometimes just eat a couple of scoops of it for a snack.

I've been reading that dairy is supposed to be good for weight loss so I'm giving it a try, in moderation, of course.

/VM


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Salsa actually makes a very nice salad dressing and it's simply a combination of more veggies. It also works nice on baked potatoes.


----------



## greyhound girl (Nov 16, 2003)

Does this qualify as a somewhat healthy salad dressing? Vinegar, yoghurt, mayonaise (real), parmesan cheese, garlic (lots), black pepper and cayenne pepper. It's really yummy and sticks well to lettuce so you don't have to use tons. I make it in batches so it has time to "marinate".


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

olive oil (extra virgin) mixed with balsamic vinegar. (OK, my spelling stinks). lol
(light on the balsamic vinegar b/c it is strong). Tastes really good. From South Beach I think...


----------

